# Warum geht das nicht (EL Frage)?



## EOB (23. Okt 2006)

hallo, wenn ich das hier


```
result.getDocument(1).getSummaryField("teaser").getStringValue()
```

in einer bean ausgebe, dann wird der richtige string ausgegeben. 

das ist die bean:


```
public class FastSearchBean{
    
    private static Log logger = LogFactory.getLog(FastSearchBean.class);
    
    private IQueryResult result;
       
    public void setResult(IQueryResult ir){
        this.result = ir;
        logger.info("FastSearchBean resultset is set, docCount "+result.getDocCount());
    }
    public IQueryResult getResult(){
        
        logger.error("ausgabe1: " + result.getDocument(1).getSummaryField("url").getStringValue());
        logger.error("ausgabe2: " + result.getDocument(1).getSummaryField("teaser").getStringValue());
        logger.error("ausgabe3: " + result.getDocument(1).getSummaryField("title").getStringValue());
        logger.error("ausgabe4: " + result.getDocument(1).getSummaryField("publication").getStringValue());
        return this.result;
    }
    
}
```

sind keine standardklassen, aber das sollte ja hier keine rolle spielen. mache ich es aber in einer jsp und zwar so:


```
<c:out value='${searchbean.result.getDocument(1).getSummaryField("teaser").getStringValue()}'/>
```

dann gehts nicht. es wird nichts ausgegeben. liegt das an dem teaser string?

danke


----------



## SlaterB (23. Okt 2006)

gleich drei Wünsche auf einmal..,

versuch erstmal 
searchbean.result.getDocument(1),
funktioniert das?
meiner Meinung nach ist die Syntax dafür
searchbean.result.document[1]
wenn es überhaupt geht,
für die String-Abfrage kenne ich persönlich gar keine Möglichkeit,
das letzte wäre wiederum .stringValue statt .getStringValue()

notfalls vielleiht direkt Java in die JSP einbinden: <%= java %>


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Okt 2006)

oder eben die bean um passende funktionen ergänzen welche keinen übergabeparameter brauchen


----------



## EOB (23. Okt 2006)

hi, habs jetzt ueber ne bean gemacht und schon gehts . danke


----------

